# Se escuchan frecuencias policiacas en mis Parlantes



## muoiz (Ene 6, 2008)

Saludos!

 Quisiera comentarles un problema que tengo. Resulta ser que los parlantes de mi computadora ocacionalmente captan las frecuencias policiacas, aparte de ser un poco molesto oir sus conversaciones en clave (calle 2 tenemos un 2030, entendido, procedemos con 49, etc), resulta que tambien estan descomponiendo mis parlantes.

Son los segundos que compro, puedo asegurar que su descompostura es por cula de la radiofrecuencia debido a que despues de unas dos o tres intercepciones, se empieza a escuchar un zumbidito, con el paso del tiempo y de las intercepciones de señal, es sumbido se hace mas fuerte, hasta que llega el momento en que simplemente no escucho otra cosa que no sea eso.

Me gustaria saber si alguien conoce un metodo para evitar que mis parlantes perciban señales ajenas a las de mi computadora. Si alguien me puede ayudar, le estaria muy agradecido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2008)

Para empezar, fijate que la PC tenga buena puesta a tierra, sobre todo el gabinete.

Luego habra que determinar por donde se "Cuela" la interferencia.
Cuando se comience a escuchar la poli, desconecta: conexión de internet, impresora scanner y todos los perifericos que puedas, como para determinar si el culpable es uno de estos o la propia PC.


----------



## Randy (Ene 6, 2008)

la extensión de la bocina esta desparramada?

tal vez se deba a esto, que la extensión actue como una antena y con el amplificador se logre sintonizar las frecuencias.

no se me ocurre otra cosa, a parte de lo que ya dijo Fogonazo.


----------



## Pablo16 (Ene 6, 2008)

Otra opcion: investiga como comunicarte con ellos y diviertete un rato. JAJA y si los policias son corruptos? Nah no creo, en Mexico eso no existe...


----------



## El nombre (Ene 6, 2008)

Pilla un objeto metálico y le das unas vueltas al cable de los altavoces. ¿Atenua la interferencia?
Un cable puede ser un perfecto receptor.


----------



## muoiz (Ene 10, 2008)

Muchas gracias por su ayuda, resulta ser que la impresora se encargo de mantener funcionando a mi "receptor" de frecuencia policiaca.

Logre corregir el problema distanciando la impresora del resto del equipo y realambrando todo, vamos pues, he puesto en orden cada cable que conecte con el CPU, antes algunos se encontraban entre si o se enredaban.

Disculpen la tardansa, pero tuve que esperar hasta que volviera a ocurrir el evento y esperar aún más para confirmar que ya no sucede.

MUCHAS GRACIAS a todos por su ayuda.


----------



## mati_23 (Ene 11, 2008)

ola muoiz01

una pregunta como lo hiciste para recibir frecuencias policiales?

es que quiero espiar esas conversaciones

como lo hago?


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 15, 2008)

Mati_23:
Se me hace que debe ser bastante difícil hacerlo con parlantes de pc. Es como dice el dicho ese que dice que cuando tratás de reproducir algo que sucedió por casualidad es imposible. Si no me equivoco transmiten por VHF/UHF y algúnas veces codifican la señal. Asique necesitas un receptor vhf/uhf (buscá en google que está lleno).

Además debe ser ALTAMENTE ILEGAL, no solo porque estarías invadiendo la privacidad, sino que es la privacidad DE LA POLICÍA. Te recomiendo que primero averigues los temas legales.


Salu2!


----------



## mati_23 (Ene 15, 2008)

bueno la verdad es ke ya no necesito ayuda para eso solo sintonizé mi TV en un canal 21 y se escuchaban pero con muchas distorsiones pero con antena bien larga


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 16, 2008)

Fijate a que frecuencia corresponte el canal 21 (fijate que a partir del 13 son distintos los de cable que los de aire, y hay tablas para saberlo) y más o menos por ahí está la emisora de la policía. Si tiene sintonia fina el TV podés lograr algo más limpio, sino usa un receptor VHF.


Salu2!


----------



## danielticle31 (Feb 5, 2008)

Las distorsiones se deben a que en VHF, o sea donde transmite la poli el audio se modula en frecuencia y en TV se modula en amplitud.
Consigue un equipo de VHF de banda corrida y vas a poder escuchar.


----------

